# Gas butano horno



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

I’m looking to replace our oven. I do miss my wonderful Range cooker. However as we are off grid the choice is limited. 

I need five burners. A good size oven that will take more than one item at a time and a thermostat would be a luxury! Must be gas, no power for ovens here but we would be able to wire it in for thermostat and light but that it

Any ideas


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Megsmum said:


> I’m looking to replace our oven. I do miss my wonderful Range cooker. However as we are off grid the choice is limited.
> 
> I need five burners. A good size oven that will take more than one item at a time and a thermostat would be a luxury! Must be gas, no power for ovens here but we would be able to wire it in for thermostat and light but that it
> 
> Any ideas


We made the mistake of getting a GLEM 21"/55cm wide and it is way too small - just one shelf. Get the largest you can afford. The thermostat on ours was crap as the burnt Chrissy Cake showed.


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

In my experience, once you go over four burners you are into the catering range territory, of which there are many. Hope you have a deep pocket  Try Nisbets for a start perhaps? They are in Spain as UK.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

country boy said:


> In my experience, once you go over four burners you are into the catering range territory, of which there are many. Hope you have a deep pocket  Try Nisbets for a start perhaps? They are in Spain as UK.


I’ve seen five burners with oven thermostat €600! Budget €1000


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Teka, 5 fuegos, ovens sold separately, you'd have to ask a dealer for prices
https://teka.com/es-es/resultados-busqueda


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

Found this little boy in a local advertisement....looks nice!
https://www.gaggenau.com/es/catalog...G491111F?breadcrumb=cooktops400varioseriesgas


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

country boy said:


> Found this little boy in a local advertisement....looks nice!
> https://www.gaggenau.com/es/catalog...G491111F?breadcrumb=cooktops400varioseriesgas


Looks nice but no oven and way to wide for our kitchen.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

G 910 BL - Meireles

This is what we are looking for. Just need to find a shop that sells it


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Megsmum said:


> G 910 BL - Meireles
> 
> This is what we are looking for. Just need to find a shop that sells it


Search for Meireles España and Worten, Fnac and MediaMarkt come up


----------



## Nomoss (Nov 25, 2016)

Try hovering over "SERVICIOS" and clicking on "CENTROS DE ASISTENCIA".

There is one in Caceres.


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

https://www.worten.es/productos/ele...rofesionales/cocina-meireles-g-910-bl-6198578


Out of stock unfortunately, might be worth asking if they are expecting any more?


----------



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

Megsmum said:


> G 910 BL - Meireles
> 
> 
> 
> This is what we are looking for. Just need to find a shop that sells it


I have found this on Amazon.es, 465€,

https://www.amazon.es/SolThermic-F9...&qid=1543482896&sr=8-16&keywords=hornos+a+gas

and also 

https://www.amazon.es/s/ref=nb_sb_n...=search-alias=kitchen&field-keywords=meireles


----------

